# Wanna join the Army thru DEO, need some advice.



## Darylcho (23 Jun 2016)

Sup, 

First of all, I left Canada when I was like 5 or 6 so.. you gotta excuse my indifferent English skills.
And please understand my ignorance of knowledge in CAF if you see any of it on this post.

1. I have dual citizenship. One in S.Korea and the other one in Canada(Canadian by birth, naturalized S.Korean). 
If I finally get the job offer from the forces, do I get to keep both of my citizenship? or should I give up the other one?

2. I have served in the S.Korean Army for 2 years and got out as a Sergeant.(I know for you guys it's gonna sound weird but Koreans make Sergeant just in 2 years, different system) Since DEO is going to be my "entry plan" for CAF obviously, I know that I will not be able to keep my former rank, but can my 2 years of experience in the previous Army be recognized as a military career in CAF? and I mean in any kind of ways.

3. Technically, I was also in the U.S. Army as a KATUSA(Korean Augmentation To The US Army). It's a military program for Korean Army members who can speak English or have an English proficiency. Volunteered for the program and I got in. I was a combat translator. Helped US guys to fit in to the local community and etc. 
Does this experience gonna make me competitive?

4. I go to university in S.Korea and have one year left to go to graduate. I know that I should get a "degree-equivalency check" or whatever it's called to make sure that I have a Bachelor's degree equivalent to those degrees in Canada. What I want to know is that, how high should my GPA be to be competitive? Around 3.0~3.5/4.5 's good enough? Well, I'm familiar with "Good enough is never good enough in the Army" BS so..I just wanna know the average if possible.

5. How long does it take to get  all the application processes done? I mean I've read some previous posts but man... from a year to 3 years??? I know it's case by case but some of em are way too long.. Is it average here in Canada?

I think this is it for now.

It would be appreciated if you guys answer my questions and maybe share information on joining the Forces.

I did my 2 years of mandatory service where my parents, ancestors and my close friends are from. And honestly? I'm sick and tired of North crazy MFs.

Now I think it's time for me to serve the country where I was actually born, where I first started to breathe if you know what I'm saying.

That's what I want to do right now, period.

Thanks for your time guys.


----------



## mariomike (23 Jun 2016)

Darylcho said:
			
		

> I have dual citizenship. One in S.Korea and the other one in Canada(Canadian by birth, naturalized S.Korean).
> If I finally get the job offer from the forces, do I get to keep both of my citizenship? or should I give up the other one?
> 
> I have served in the S.Korean Army for 2 years and got out as a Sergeant.(I know for you guys it's gonna sound weird but Koreans make Sergeant just in 2 years, different system) Since DEO is going to be my "entry plan" for CAF obviously, I know that I will not be able to keep my former rank, but can my 2 years of experience in the previous Army be recognized as a military career in CAF? and I mean in any kind of ways.
> ...



From Ask a CAF Recruiter,

Application & Dual Citizenship  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/121060.0

Dual Citizen  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/119559.0

Dual citizens in the CF  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/118207.0

Security Check/Level Superthread (incl dual citizenship) - Check Here First  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12875.0/nowap.html

etc...

Foreign (non-Canadian) Military Experience  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/16222.50.html
3 pages.

CF members with foreign military experience  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/41359.0/nowap.html
2 pages.

Applying After Foreign Military Service
https://army.ca/forums/threads/102656.0

Foreign Military Service  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/121047.0

etc...

Foreign language skills,

Foreign language(s), preferred fluency measurement?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/108314.0

How long does it take to get in?,

TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0

Forces.ca
If you attended and graduated high-school, college or university in another country, you may need to have your education evaluated by the Alliance of Credential Evaluation Services of Canada to determine if it is equivalent to the education provided in Canada. The Forces will not pay for the cost of the evaluation.

If you have completed college or university, or have skilled work experience, you may qualify to have your military and occupational training reduced. In these cases, the Forces will complete a Prior Learning Assessment. 
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+timings&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=2tRrV7bKPION8Qfk2b_ICg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca++plar

Are you competitive ( enough ) for DEO? 

DEO
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+timings&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=2tRrV7bKPION8Qfk2b_ICg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca++deo

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Darylcho (23 Jun 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I knew my questions were little expansive but still, most of doubtful points are now solved.


----------



## mariomike (23 Jun 2016)

Darylcho said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply. I knew my questions were little expansive but still, most of doubtful points are now solved.



You are welcome.  Good luck.


----------

